# RS SPL meter source?



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

Any tips on how to save a few bucks on the RS meter? It looks like I can get it from either RS or SVS, but I'm wondering if there are also other sources. Not interested in the ebay route.

BK


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, since Radio Shack is the only store that sells the Radio Shack meter, you obviously can't shop around for the best price. So your only options are:

1. Pay list.
2. Wait for them to put it on sale.
3. Buy a used one.

A few other vendors offer essentially the same meter, but as far as I've seen they're about the same price. The downside to theirs is that if you want to use it with REW, there's no way to know for sure if our calibration files are accurate for them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## BK_856er (Oct 23, 2009)

At least one other place sells the RS meter, although at the same price as RS - SVS.

Sometimes vendors will have incentives for signing up for their newsletter, etc., or maybe there is a source beyond the two already mentioned. As a case in point, after registering my new E-MU Tracker Pre and signing up for their newsletter they (Creative) sent me a code good for free shipping and 10% off my next order. Every little bit helps...

BK


----------

